# 2017 Versa Removal Timing Cover



## Kitesufer (5 mo ago)

Sorry if it's been posted before done some Honda Civic belt timing replacement but this is my first chain the vehicle is a 2017 Nissan versa SV 1.6
not the note
on removing the timing cover there's a hex bolt that goes to what they call a plug the question is do I need to remove that plug it seems to be short and stubby which I would say no but confirm so I don't try pulling off the timing cover and second question is is there any after getting all the bolts out is there any tricks separating the timing cover from the engine body cuz it seems to be on there real good 
if I do need to remove that hex socket does anybody know what size that is?
08931-5061A
That's the name of the item I'm referring Getting up there in age not wanting to buy a complete set 
Think used 1 other time in 20 years


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm surprised if your chain has issues, that's rare on HR16's, The cover is glued on there with Nissan Liquid Gasket. We call it "Gray Death" for a reason, expect to have to pry the crap out of the cover to get it loose. This should help you out:


----------



## Kitesufer (5 mo ago)

I'm working on the timing cover and there's a two slots that you're supposed to start and it seems to be working I think I just need to be patient but I still need to know if I have to take out that plug ?
I thanks for the reply I just saw it yeah it looked like a permanent permatex LOL


----------



## Kitesufer (5 mo ago)

Thanks Vstar.
Nice pdf to have.
I'll double check the timing bolt holes with pdf . 
Thinking the oil plug does not need to be removed
To remove the cover.
Thanks for quick response.
Car has 225,000 on it 
Was trying get few more miles by replacing chain.
The chain looks new .
Can't tell but everyone was saying probably should change it before does breaks.
The project was moreso maintenance


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

QR's, HR's and MR's can go their whole lives without a millimeter of chain stretch if oil changes are faithful. Broken or jumped chains on any of them are hen's teeth unless the engine has been abused. Now, if changing it makes you _feel_ better, that's different.


----------



## Kitesufer (5 mo ago)

Ya thinking should have just examined the guide chain and replaced those and tensioner.
The teeth look good on all sprockets.
Then again.
Already in there.
Thanks for pdf


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Kitesufer (5 mo ago)

So I think I need a little bit more help I replaced the tensioner the guides and the marks are lined up for the chain to come off the question I'm asking is is it SAFE to put a wrench on the cam shaft hold while removing the bolt off the cam sprocket ?

Everything else seems to be going really smooth but those bolts are very tight on the sprocket.
There seems to be a wrench spot on the shaft .But have not seen any you tube etc.. mentioning using it ...


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I use an impact at the shop, but the wise thing probably would have been to bust them with the tensioners still on and the balancer bolt reinstalled to hold the crank. Since it's all loose already, the same technique you can use to restrain the cams while installing the guides and tensioner should work to let you bust the cam bolts. String zip ties around the chain in numerous places to pinch it tightly in place, then tap the cam bolts loose with a box wrench and hand sledge. A little impact goes a long way.


----------

